# Minimum surge remains even after surge disappears



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I only do Uber Eats deliveries and the occasional Plus Card shopping trip, and a few times I've had a surge come up, get a "minimum surge", then had the surge completely disappear and the minimum surge stayed!

Right now, on suspicion that there's a glitch that _limits_ possible pings to +>=$X.XX indicated in the minimum surge after nowhere in range is surging that high (or at all) anymore, I go offline and back on, which resets the minimum surge. Does anyone know if I'm really getting around a glitch like this, or if I'm just screwing myself out of a reward for having been in a surge zone? I once drove out of range of a surge and proved that by golly, in a sparse rural area with just a few restaurants back towards home, which I've never seen surging, the minimum surge is still there!

I've stopped surge chasing because I've found it only wastes fuel here in Kalamazoo, MI where I primarily do deliveries. Ants just flock there and the surges often disappear before I can arrive if I chase (and act like an ant myself.) I even wonder if _dodging_ surges would work better with the ants flocking there and the possible glitch!

Does the minimum surge guarantee really _limit_ possibilities to +>=X.XX restaurants, or is this a bonus you get on the next delivery for entering a surge zone?


----------

